# CV Axle



## Warner Robins GTO (Dec 9, 2005)

Hey everyone...next time you Goat is up on a rack..you might just want to check your CV axle boots. Had mine up when the exhaust was redone a week ago and the welder noticed that I was leaking grease all over the place.

Took it to dealer and my boot is torn up. They got a new axle on order. I got 6600 miles on her.

Just figured I'd let yall know.


----------



## xboostx (May 9, 2006)

Do the cv axles break after about 550-600 hp? I have an automatic goat and am ready to install heads, headers, cams. Has anyone broken the stock cv axles? will they hold 700+ rwhp( planning to have this power after the 402 block comes in) Please someone help me with this topic i dont want to break anything i can aviod breaking.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

xboostx said:


> Do the cv axles break after about 550-600 hp? I have an automatic goat and am ready to install heads, headers, cams. Has anyone broken the stock cv axles? will they hold 700+ rwhp( planning to have this power after the 402 block comes in) Please someone help me with this topic i dont want to break anything i can aviod breaking.


With that kind of power you should replace the drive shaft, cv shafts and the stub axels, check this link for more information;

http://www.tbyrne.com/GTO/gtotransgears.html


----------



## xboostx (May 9, 2006)

I had the BMR driveshaft but had waaaayyyy to much vibration atfer 120mph with my automatic goat. It was real nasty. I want to know if anyone making big power has broken the cv axles. Or any particular part in their drivetrain. The tranny will be built.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Here are a couple of threads from Steve (gtodealer) I believe he was 500+ rwhp. 

http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=4257

http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=4289


----------



## Warner Robins GTO (Dec 9, 2005)

Update...CV axle is not on YET. They ordered the wrong part...so no I have to wait till July 7th for it to be put in.


----------



## xboostx (May 9, 2006)

:cheers Thanx... Has anyone ever broken the stub axles or cv axles on a '05- '06goat


----------

